# Self building, anyone done it??



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

I have always wanted to build my own house and by that something rather modest but to my own tastes. Now I've seen a house with a good sized garden on a quiet lane by me that I'm thinking would be perfect to build on. Plots in my area go for stupid money and I'm always priced out. So my question is, is it wise to buy an OK house in the hope I get planning or could I be stuck with a duffer??

Also if I did get planning was thinking of living in the house until the new one was built and then selling.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Done that a few times, it's usually how a lot of people progress up the ranks in the building trade. The only thing I would do is go and have a word with the council and see what they say, as they can give you a good idea if you stand a chance of getting planning.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

We've been in ours for six months. Absolouty love it but wouldn't do it again.

We bought our plot in 2012 when the market was depressed so got it at a good price. It had a Dilapidated bungalow on it that we intended to demolish. Good thing with an existing dwelling that it should have services on site. Also lily to get planning permission for another dwelling. But you have to factor in cost of demolition. Virgin site is nice but getting services to site can be costly.

We used a specialist home builder to assist in design planning and construction. They include a project manager absolutely essential, ours was great didn't bother us with the day to day stuff or problems. We found our own electrician, heating, bathroom and kitchen firms. There is so much to think about its mind boggling.

We funded ours by using savings to buy the plot. We remortgaged our current house to fund the build. 0% credit cards helped but having £65k of depot acrosss 10 cards takes some managing. We sold our house and paid off the mortgage leaving enough to pay for landscaping. 

We event in a hurry to build and construction took 18 months could have been 9. Landscaping almost complete save for planting. 

We have the house we wanted one I'm happy to say was my design. 

Good luck


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Did this many years ago, great fun and learned a lot, I think I'm right in saying that you need to live in the house you build for 12 months to avoid capital brains tax:thumb:


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I'm fortunate that my mortgage is £102k but the house is valued at £350k, I'm really tempted to speak to the council now. It would be great to see some pictures of your builds.

I intend to try and do a timber framed property and try to be as renewable as possible grey water harvesting, passive house spec ideally


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

archiebald said:


> Well I'm fortunate that my mortgage is £102k but the house is valued at £350k, I'm really tempted to speak to the council now. It would be great to see some pictures of your builds.
> 
> I intend to try and do a timber framed property and try to be as renewable as possible grey water harvesting, passive house spec ideally


Pm me your email and I'll see what I can find, my last build was timber frame, with under floor heating, rain water harvesting etc. etc...:thumb: ps can't get the photos till tomorrow


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

You can put in for planning on a property you don't own, can also take rough plans to the council and get an idea of if it's likely to be accepted without having to formally submit. Best to do before looking at buying it so you don't waste time and money 

Would look online at previous planning applications in the immediate area and see what has been accepted in the past. Can also see what objections if any where submitted 

Most likely to get planning for modest developments with renewable resources used. Big one for most places is drainage, if all surface water can be put into a soakaway they much prefer that as it limits new entries on the existing sewer system to just foul water. Planning office will give you an idea on what measures you may need to take to ensure approval 

Timber frame is great, can have the majority of the house built in a workshop and assembled very quickly on site 

I haven't built my own house but I've been on site and built plenty of them and extensions etc, also worked as a civil engineer on the design side of developments so welcome to message me if need any pointers


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ours is timber frame airsource underfloor heating super insutlated. But didn't do rainwater harvesting for a number of reasons. PM if you want further.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Built my house nearly 10 years ago - solid concrete block throughout (no internal stud walls) with concrete ground and first floors for good performance from underfloor heating. 

I used a company call Design and Materials to take care of the house design, planning & building warrant, and to act as a QS/materials buyer for the superstructure. This allowed me to concentrate on managing the build, finding and employing the trades I needed at each stage etc.

An informal chat with the planning department should be your first step to see if your ideas are feasible in terms of general planning policy.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes, best thing I've ever done and if I had the chance to do again, I'd do it without thinking. 

It's always hard the first time but it's so much easier the second as you get an idea of order of things, timing etc 

Worked out well financially as well as the house ideas now worth much more than building and land cost

I managed it all myself and took roughly 2 years but if you're living somewhere already is easier than living inside the house whilst it's being built


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> Yes, best thing I've ever done and if I had the chance to do again, I'd do it without thinking.
> 
> It's always hard the first time but it's so much easier the second as you get an idea of order of things, timing etc
> 
> ...


What sort of house did you build and did you take many photos? Could you recommend any products/businesses that you'd use again


----------

